# GPSmap 60CSx



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

Installed the NE Micro card, and works great. One thing changed the Long./Lat. numbers have been changed to UTM numbers numbers which are a lot different than the Long./Lat. numbers. Does anyone know how to change them back, contacted Garmin and waiting on their reply.


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

How to fix: goto setup enter, goto units enter, Position Format, next goto menu, than click on restore Defaults press enter and you have restore the Long./Lat. defaults.


----------

